# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Mariusz Pudzianowski wins World's strongest man 2005!!!

## JuicyJim

here were the place listings from this year's Met-rx WSM compeition from China

1. Mariusz Pudzianowski
2. Jesse Marunde
3. Dominic Filiou
4. Jarek Dymek
5. Janne Virtanen
6. Tarmo Mitt
7. Ralf Ber
8. Don Pope
9. Dave Ostlund
10. Elbrus Nigmatulin

All i can say is who the hell are these people? Where are the two guys that beat Mariusz last year?? there names were Zydrunas Savickas and Vasyl Virastyuk. here is the reason why "IFSA Strongman CEO Jussi Laurimaa has just told IronMind that until World's Strongest Man Super Series (WSMSS) competitions apply for and receive IFSA sanctions, "athletes managed by IFSA Strongman will not be participating in WSMSS competitions"

Therefore the world's strongest man competitions are no longer what they used to be, because the world's strongest men aren't even allowed to compete in the contest until some legal bullshit gets resolved.

Here are some pics from the Competiton, Mariusz looks like he got smaller

----------


## chest6

ya he does look like he got a lot smaller..where are the other big names? Is this a different WSM or something?

----------


## Myka

They traded off to IFBB......or was it IFSA.

----------


## pimpdawgin

out of interest, how would a pro bodybuilder fare against a strongman of equal weight/height in this contest. I know the strongman would win because of their event-specific training, but would it be a total blowout, or would it be close? Sometimes I see these guys who are pushing crazy weight, but look like crap. I don;t just mean fat, but flat muscles,, no shape, etc. Maybe it just looks that way on the TV, but is defferent in reality. ANy thoughts?

----------


## BgMc31

Huge difference between looking strong and being strong. Most bodybuilders aren't strong compared to Oly lifters, powerlifters, and strongmen. BBers train for presentation not for strength. Although there are very strong BBers (Ronnie, Johnnie Jackson, etc), most don't focus on strength. Look at olympic lifters (perhaps the most explosive athletes on earth). Most lighter weight class lifters look like regular people while Hvy weights look like fat boys. Strongmen and powerlifters are the same, weight moves weight, and most don't diet for low bodyfat porportions. Now, please keep in mind that I said most bbers and most strength athletes. There are exceptions like Ronnie, Mariusz, etc. Check out ironmind.com for detailed info about strongmen and oly lifters. There are all kinds of powerlifting and strongman sites. Also check out the numerous vids on youtube.com for strongman, powerlifting, and oly lifting.

----------


## powerliftmike

He also won 2007!!!!!

----------


## Renesis

haha yes he did one day I will be built like Mariusz  :Big Grin:

----------


## godkilla

any one got pics or a link?

----------

